
Startup Visas Around the World - obunu
https://futureworkpresent.com/startup-visas/
======
throwaway4786
I have a European startup visa.

If you at all can, stay in the US. Your startup valuation will be reduced by
80-90% compared to what you may expect in the US.

And don't think European grant money will magically make up the difference.
It's a pain to apply for, a pain to administrate and claim, and you'll be
competing with a cottage industry of professional grant proposal writers.

The one case it may make sense is if you have a very obvious and boring
business model, and your business somehow saves the planet while delivering
clean drinking water to Africa. This will make you investable and ensure you
check the boxes the grant proposal reviewers are looking for.

Also the startup ecosystem is no where near evolved. There's no SAFE notes,
employee stock options are totally broken, acquires are unheard of, etc etc.

To end my story, I lost interest in my startup because we couldn't raise money
at a decent valuation, and my 2020 was going to be spent chasing small checks
from various EU funding schemes.

~~~
obunu
Thanks for sharing this! So, you're now stopping to work on your startup? You
won't move it to another jurisdiction?

------
distantaidenn
OP: Perhaps make this list editable via Github pages?

I'd like to add one:

Location: Fukuoka, Japan

Name: Startup Visa

Type: Special startup visa for foreigners residing in Fukuoka who wish to
start a business.

Duration: 1 year (Can be transitioned to Business Visa)

Website:
[https://www.city.fukuoka.lg.jp/keizai/r-support/business/sta...](https://www.city.fukuoka.lg.jp/keizai/r-support/business/startupviza_2_2.html)

~~~
obunu
Thank you, added! Quite unique for a typically closed off country like Japan
to offer this.

------
martinesko36
Anything like this in US? Or any plans for a startup visa?

~~~
james_impliu
Sadly, no. The only thing was this: [https://www.inc.com/zoe-henry/us-startup-
visa-delayed-fallin...](https://www.inc.com/zoe-henry/us-startup-visa-delayed-
falling-by-the-wayside.html).

